# Monitor per USB ansteuern ?!



## onliner (6. Mai 2008)

Servus,

hab hier auf Arbeit ein neue Lieferung von Monitoren bekommen und bin verwundert was für Merkmale das Teil hat. Man kann inzwischen an ein Monitor USB-Geräte anstecken, ok nicht so außergewöhnlich bis hier, doch was lese ich da aus dem Handbuch.

Man kann an ein PC/Laptop bis zu acht solcher Monitore anschließen!

Frage mich aber wie da die Technik aussieht, sprich wie wird das mit der Grafikkarte geregelt?

Bestes Beispiel hier ist :
http://it-business.samsung.de/products/detail_article.aspx?guid=31080052-cc7f-4141-9c9e-336ee9bf8dfc&e1=products&e2=Monitore+%26+Displays&e3=USB-Monitor
Auszug vom Datenblatt:


> Die UbiSync-Technologie ermöglicht das Anschließen des Monitors an den PC* (oder das Notebook*) via USB Anschluss. Neben dem Primären und sekundären Bildschirm, die über die herkömmliche Grafikkarte angeschlossen werden, können bis zu sechs weitere UbiSync Displays per USB angeschlossen werden. Somit können in Summe bis zu acht Monitore an den PC oder das Notebook angeschlossen werden.



Fotos :
http://2k7.samsung.de/article_presentation.asp?artid=31080052-cc7f-4141-9c9e-336ee9bf8dfc

Hat wer sowas schon im Einsatz?

Gruß
onliner


----------



## N-Traxx (6. Mai 2008)

Steck ihn an, installier den Treiber und finde es raus.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (6. Mai 2008)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Samsung-kuendigt-LC-Display-mit-USB-Videoeingang-an--/meldung/85674

Nett nett.


----------



## onliner (6. Mai 2008)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 06.05.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Samsung-kuendigt-LC-Display-mit-USB-Videoeingang-an--/meldung/85674
> 
> Nett nett.



* D A N K E *

Bist ein Goldschatz


----------

